# Has this ever happened to You?



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Two years ago, on the opening day of deer season, I was on my buddie's private parcel in Dorset, OH.(Ashtabula county) The sun was setting and my field of view was disappearing with the day. My focus began to shift from deer to dinner, but I decided to stick it out until dark. Suddenly I heard leaves crackling to my right! My mind was sharp again. I raised my gun slowly and trained it on the edge of the thicket. Seconds later, the buck appeared like a phantom only 25 yards from me! It was a big bodied 8 point! He stopped as he approached the trail. I fired and he shot off like a rocket! 
The anticipation was almost too much to bear. I had just shot my best deer to date! I sat on my downed tree for about 15 minutes before I approached the point of impact. When I finally crept over there, I was elated to see the telltale red spatter on the dry November leaves. I retrieved my flashlight from my backpack and went to work!
The thick crimson trail was getting bigger with each step! My excitement was almost too much to contain. I couldn't wait to see that beast laying on the ground before me! I was now seeing the red mist on waist high foliage where he rested during his retreat. Then a large pool where he sat momentarily! Then I heard the crash of him running again! I couldn't believe he was still alive! My heart sank as I stood perplexed in the middle of the evening-drenched forest. I decided to let the deer bleed out overnight and try to locate him at daybreak. 
I pulled into the short gravel patch just before dawn, put my boots on and headed down the trail. The blood trail was even more vivid with the aid of the sun. There was even more sign than I had seen the night before! The excitement was building once again! I neared the spot where I spooked him only hours before. A huge pool of blood! My anticipation was peaking as I closed in! I saw a pink mass a short distance ahead. Oddly, my blood trail was leading right to it! A huge gut pile at the end of my hunt!! I couldn't believe it!! My excitement quickly turned to confused anger! There was a drag leading away from the gut pile so I decided to follow it. 
Around 9am, I approached a small clearing just inside the woodline where a group of 12 men stood. All of them were clad in blue and some wore straw hats. In front of them lay 7 deer, none of them with temp tags on them. One of the deer was my buck! I asked them which one had shot that buck. A scraggly bearded, young man piped in that he shot it and it had dropped on the spot. Two large Ford Econoline vans then pulled up a short distance away. The amish men loaded their deer into a 12ft enclosed trailer with New York plates. I noted the plate number and called the TIP line. I never heard anything back from ODNR.

:! HAVE THE AMISH EVER TAKEN YOUR DEER????? :!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I knew an Amish hooker that was doing ten Monnonite.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sorry to hear about your bad luck, 12 to 1 aint good odds .. you did the right thing walking away. but my friend, your out one buck


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I knew an Amish hooker that was doing ten Monnonite.



bet she charged a buck?


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

To this day, I still get very upset when I think about this situation! They were from out of state. They were trespassing. They weren't tagging their kills. They STOLE MY DEER!!!!!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

-And your joke was hilarious Hetfieldinn!!!! At least I could manage one smile after sharing my plight!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry about your misfortune,but to prevent another amish trashing thread from going further,it will stop here.


----------

